# blue bearded dragon?



## sarah_leo (Apr 17, 2007)

hiya
has anyone seen or heard of a blue phase beardy, possibly called a wild blue??
thanks sarah : victory:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

nope :S


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

sarah_leo said:


> hiya
> has anyone seen or heard of a blue phase beardy, possibly called a wild blue??
> thanks sarah : victory:


Nope, how comes?


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeh ive some 2 in person there amazing it cost the man 2000 for the two hes trying to breed them he got them imported from america saw them when i picked up a baby beardie from him


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

dont think any wild ones are blue at all either. so must be a captive bred morph? are they the only 2 in existence?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

After googling, there came up info on a blue water dragon morph though? 

Sapphire Dragon Ranch - Blue Water Dragons and Bearded Dragons



> The Blues are a true genetic variant much like Albinism. Xanthinism is the scientific name of this Morph . The variant is also called Syanism in Europe.(Buzz got his dragons from Europe about twelve years ago) meaning of a high blue color.​ Diet and environmental factors are taken into consideration, but nobody has ever turned a green dragon blue, without the genetics. If they were not “really blue“, as my detractors claim, I would not be in business .​


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

shaneo95 said:


> Yeh ive some 2 in person there amazing it cost the man 2000 for the two hes trying to breed them he got them imported from america saw them when i picked up a baby beardie from him


any pictures? how blue are they?


----------



## sarah_leo (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for the info guys,
no pics yet, although may be able to get some tomorrow...
our friends have aquired some babies that are very dark with blue on?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

im intrigued. cant wait for the pics


----------



## sarah_leo (Apr 17, 2007)

if they´re blue then we wil def be getting 2 tomorrow, sweeeet! will get some pics too then...also getting some lush red hypo pastels with clear nails


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

very interesting

problem is with blue it sometimes isnt as blue as we'd like.. guess it depends on how we perceive what a blue beardie would look like..

i dont even think the blue water dragons really look BLUE.

just a mild hint of turquoise.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, i think people may imagine them to be like 'smurf' blue all over lol.. that would be awsome!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

You might be thinking of Bloodbank Dragons?

Bearded Dragons For Sale - BLOODBANKDRAGONS.COM

Gary


----------



## sarah_leo (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah, we´re not expecting them to be like electric blue or anything...! we have a male true hypo pastel dragon and he has like a real lavender/blue sandfire markings so might be simular maybe? will let you guys know tomorrow!


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Gary, the dragons on that website are amaizing!!
xx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> You might be thinking of Bloodbank Dragons?
> 
> Bearded Dragons For Sale - BLOODBANKDRAGONS.COM
> 
> Gary


 
OOOOO

really dont like that

but then again it would be a aboring world if we all liked the same thing

I think maybe the name is offputing before you even see the piccie..

BLOODBANK.. then the second you see the dragon u think..

YUK a blood covered dragon !! ( but its cute none-the-less)

I wil stick to my super citruses ( yellow doesnt make me think of blood)

:lol2:

PS still waiting on these BLUE dragons... any pics yet they sound REALLY interesting


----------

